# Favorite Laptops?



## TruvisT (Apr 15, 2014)

I trade laptops in and out every couple of months but these have been my favorites so far that I have kept and still use:

*HP EliteBook 2540p -* Versatile. Several options. Lots of ports. Strongly built. Small for easy moving and on the go work on the field. Only thing missing is an HDMI port but it has an eSATA. Upgraded mine to an SSD and now considering a bigger battery and 8GBs of RAM. So far this one has become the #1 on my list and will for sure stay with me for a long time.

*Lenovo Yoga Pro 2 -* Just came in this month. Overall it is nice. However, I am not a fan of the touchpad The keys are a little different but the layout of them is very ideal. Lack of ports but that is to be expected for an ultra book. More of ideal for meeting with clients or going to meetings to look cool. The 3200x1600 screen size is great for pictures and videos.

What about you?


----------



## drmike (Apr 15, 2014)

That Lenovo Yoga Pro 2 is pretty awesome on screen 

Wonder if it will run Debian without raising a stinkfest.


----------



## TruvisT (Apr 15, 2014)

drmike said:


> That Lenovo Yoga Pro 2 is pretty awesome on screen
> 
> Wonder if it will run Debian without raising a stinkfest.


I will let you know sometime this week. I've been meaning to throw some Linux distros on it


----------



## mikho (Apr 15, 2014)

Had a 2530p for a couple of years and "upgraded" to a 2570p last year.


Still thinks my 2530p i better when it comes to comfort and handling. The specs are not as good on the old machine but who needs CPU power


----------



## MannDude (Apr 16, 2014)

I've got an IBM Thinkpad around here somewhere with Windows 95 on it... it's the oldest and reliable laptop in the fleet.

My old Toshiba laptop started falling apart. I pick it up from the screen often, because, well I don't know. I just did/do. Eventually the screen started coming off. That was okay until the audio died. Then in a fit of random errors and rage I may have 'tapped' the screen with perhaps a bit too much force and broke it. But I got a good 4 years out of a $300 BestBuy laptop. Not going to complain. Still works, just needs an external monitor.

About 5 months ago I bought a refurbished Dell Latitude e6410 from NewEgg or something. I'm impressed with it in some regards, I like the build and the finish. It seems like a nice, sturdy, workstation type laptop. What I dislike is the fact it has a SSD drive with disk IO that matches my old ass desktop's mechanical drive and the internal speakers are absolute shit. When I first received it, the max volume sounded like a normal laptop's 30-50% volume level and then finally the speakers just decided to almost die, crackling with any sound and it's awful. Performance wise though, great. 4GB RAM, i5 processor, way more than what I need for running Linux Mint.

If the Dell had speakers that didn't suck/were dead and a SSD drive that performed as one, I'd probably be quite fond of it.  This is what it was: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834300222


----------



## eva2000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Currently using a Samsung ATIV Book 8 NP880Z5E-X01AU with


Core i7 3635QM
15.6" Touch Screen LCD 1920x1080
16GB (+8GB Kingston KVR16S11/8)
Crucial M500 960G
AMD 8870M
Intel 7260-AC wifi
Chose it as it easily get's 9-11hrs battery life with 91WH battery and still weigh in at 2.5kg  

Upgrade gallery at http://imgur.com/a/q836y#0  

Original tech specs at http://www.samsung.com/au/support/model/NP880Z5E-X01AU-techspecs


----------



## splitice (Apr 16, 2014)

Dell XPS 15 Touch (xps-15-9530)

8-9 hours battery

Ultrabook form factor

Like all Dell laptops - Easy to repair

Quad core i7

Only thing missing is ethernet, but I cant say that bothers me all that much.


----------



## Wintereise (Apr 16, 2014)

Sony Vaio Pro 11 is what I have at present. Pretty solid, overall.

REAL 1080p in 11", i5 Quad core


----------



## suraj4u (Apr 16, 2014)

Lenovo yoga is good 

If you plan for Linux distro get it without Windows OS. Adding a point Lenovo dont support for linux drivers and etc


----------



## cloudlix (Jun 11, 2014)

best choises for me is hp probook, dell


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 11, 2014)

Lenovo Thinkpad T440 at Coke.  Thinkpad T430 for my personal/work laptop.  Currently have an Aspire One with an extended battery as a netbook... but it's about time to replace that one.  Thinking of getting an X220 for a new netbook.

Outside of the Thinkpad series, there aren't really many laptops I like.  I had a 15" Acer for years that I was quite happy with.. bought the wife an ASUS 15" touchscreen for her birthday, and aside from Windows8 it's pretty nifty.  I'll never touch another HP or Dell, though.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 11, 2014)

T400 here too. Love it to bits - best bit of kit I've ever owned in all honesty.

With Aldryic on the HP side though - never again. Don't trust consumer HP goods any more.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 11, 2014)

I always have a preference for Dell laptops primarily due to keyboard feel. The keys have good travel and feedback.


----------



## willie (Jun 11, 2014)

Lenovo X230.  Basically same machine as T430/T530 except no optical drive and the screen is smaller.  I put an mSATA SSD in its internal slot and it works great.  The one snag I hit was that I tried to install a 2.5" SATA drive in the regular drive bay so I could use both drives simultaneously, and the combination didn't work.  My idea was either to use a 2.5" SSD to mirror the mSATA drive (RAID 1) or else put in a 2.5" hard drive for bulk storage and to backup the SSD.  But the machine seemed to get horribly confused when both drives were there.  It might be fixable but so far I haven't really spent time on it.  I just back up to USB or (my new plan not yet active) to an SDXC card (machine has a slot for that).  There are now 256GB SDXC cards in the $100 range, which is just sick .


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 11, 2014)

I only buy HP these days. Here are the last 3 laptops I've owned (all three being my primary computer):

HP Mini-Note 2133 (2008-2010)

HP Mini 210 (2010 - 2013)

HP Envy 15z (2013 - Now)

I really wish I never took apart my 2133, it was in perfect working order and I had a really nice dev server setup on it. I meant to put it back together but during the move from FL to CO I basically threw away or gave away everything I owned.

My 210 was great and I would have never upgraded except I wanted to play Cube World when it first came out. Now I spend more time gaming than I should because of my new Envy but the 210 is still in use (although my 3 year old has claimed it as her own).

I also have an HP Elitebook 8470p that I use at work but without an SSD it's severely lacking compared to my Envy.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Currently have an Aspire One with an extended battery as a netbook... but it's about time to replace that one.


I have the Aspire One too.

Besides for the underpowered processor (rightfully so) I was really surprised at how awesome that little machine is.  I love it.


----------



## GreenHostBox (Jun 11, 2014)

My only computer which is a laptop is the Acer Aspire V3-551 which can be found at http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4977874

It's the same thing specifications except I've upgraded the 4GB RAM to 8GB. It can handle any popular games and it's just overall fast (if managed correctly). The battery life could be greatly improved though.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jun 18, 2014)

I have an HP ENVY 17t-j100 and I like it. Haswell i7-4702MQ, with an NVIDIA GeForce 750M in it. Great for gaming, and with a 1920x1080 17" display it's also pretty nice. It's a little BIGGER than I originally expected, but it still does fine for my uses.


----------



## k0nsl (Jun 18, 2014)

...for varied day to day tasks I'm using a Lenovo Strawberry 5D _(i.e Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 15)_, it's a cheap solution for the kind of quality and h/w you get _(e.g a Core i5 and GT 720M)_. I got mine in black and orange. The only thing I've done with it was to chuck out the HDD and put in a pure SSD in place of the old one _(a 500GB SSHD disk)_. Quite happy with it so far and it has been through quite a lot


----------



## raj (Jun 19, 2014)

Over the last 15 years, I've really like the Toshiba Portege line.  My Toshiba Portege 650CT is still in existence and still running!   Right now I've got the R835-P50X model

R835-P50X

http://www.toshiba.com/us/computers/laptops/portege/R830/R835-P50X

650CT

http://support.toshiba.com/support/staticContentDetail?contentId=637968&isFromTOCLink=false


----------

